# Global Warming (Green House Effect )HSE



## العابد الفرجاني (24 مايو 2010)

_Alsalam Alikom

At the beginning I would like to thank everybody participate in this site and for supporting some of pleasant gentlemen asking about power point of Global Warming ( green house effect) and I hope you will get it useful
:75: _​


----------



## nero12 (29 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## agharieb (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ملفات بيئية جيدة


----------



## أبو ولاء (18 أكتوبر 2010)

valuable materials, many thanks


----------



## emme (26 نوفمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxx


----------

